
AT&T To Start Selling Amazon Kindles In US Stores, Beginning March 6 - acconrad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/28/att-to-start-selling-amazon-kindles-in-us-stores-beginning-march-6/
======
aonic
Could this be a sign of things to come with AT&T's relationship with Apple?

The iPad 2 is rumored to include CDMA support, which could mean that like the
iPhone 4 recently, the iPad 2 will be sold through Verizon and AT&T. This
could be AT&T's way of fighting back by including a non-direct competitor of
the iPad into their inventory. Especially with Apple starting to get
aggressive in the ebook business.

~~~
fpgeek
I think you're right that this is a glimpse into the current state of the AT&T
/ Apple relationship.

Beyond AT&T stocking an iPad alternative, I think the Kindle announcement was
timed to distract from the iPad 2 announcement as much as possible (even
though that isn't much). After all, the news comes a few days before the iPad
2 event and the Kindles go on sale a few days after. Coincidence? I think not.

------
mikeknoop
Strange because last I heard, Sprint was providing the wireless network for
the Kindle.

~~~
fpgeek
The Kindle 3G works globally, so it is UMTS. AT&T and T-Mobile are the
possible data providers in the US. I guess this move means AT&T is who Amazon
went with (which isn't surprising given that their coverage is better than
T-Mobile's).

Sprint provided the network for an earlier US-only Kindle.

